# Peterson pipe review - Rosslare 606



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

I just purchased a pipe I’ve been wanting for quite some time, a Peterson Rosslare 606. The pot is my favorite shape, and I love the contrast of the red/brown stain and amber stem on the Rosslare. FYI, I have one other Pete, a p-lip system pipe that eventually became a great smoker after a thorough break-in. 

One of the things that held me back from buying one is price. Quite frankly, I think most Peterson’s are overpriced by $25 - $50, some even more (although some lines, like the Irish Army and Aran end up selling for very reasonable prices). Thanks to pipesandcigars.com excellent sale price, and their recent 15% off any pipe coupon, I realized I could get the pipe I wanted for under a hundred dollars, so I immediately pulled the trigger.

First off, although I think the msrp on this pipe is too high, I do think the price I ended up paying is totally appropriate for what I got. It is a large (but not huge) pipe. Despite its size the wood feels quite light; a good indicator of quality briar. It has a beautiful but wild mix of cross grain and birds eye grain, with two small, hard to notice fills. The amber acrylic stem is cut well and looks great. The stem does not fit perfectly flush with the shank (there is a gap just big enough to see through when held up to the light, but this may self correct over time. The silver band is nicely done and really sets things off. If you even remotely like the smooth Rosslares in photos you’ll really like them up close.

The drilling (which by reputation can be spotty on Peterson pipes) is just fine, and the draw is easy. There was a good deal of stain inside the bowl (another problem I’ve heard about), so before smoking I wiped the bowl interior down with some alcohol soaked swabs to thin it out. 

Considering the heavy break-in my system pipe needed before smoking its best I had low expectations for the first smoke. I was pleasantly surprised by how flavorful and nuanced the smoke was, and the lack of any smell/flavors from the briar (especially considering the stain in the bowl. I was intentionally smoking it pretty hard, and despite that it smoked pretty cool and dry. It was a good smoke, and there’s no reason to think it will become anything but better.

The Rosslare 606 has been on my list of “must haves” for a very long time, and now that I have it I’m pretty darn happy. If this pipe is indicative of Peterson’s current production, and you can get what you like for the right price, I recommend doing so.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the ppe review! I'm glad your enjoying your new pipe.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Nice pipe. You can't go wrong with Peterson.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

pffintuff said:


> Nice pipe. You can't go wrong with Peterson.


As ChronoB said, "The drilling (which by reputation can be spotty on Peterson pipes) is just fine, and the draw is easy." If the drilling is bad, there is no saving it. I'm not saying Peterson doesn't make good pipes, but mine is terrible. You definitely can go wrong. I'd further say that if you paid too much for equivalent quality, despite it being a good pipe, you have gone wrong in that respect at least.

Glad you got a good one, ChronoB! They can be very handsome pipes indeed, and good smokers too apparently. (My unsmokable Flame Grain is a good looking pipe, just worthless.)

(I apologize for beating this drum, but I'm in the position of everyone saying, "But you're the only one Peterson ripped off!" Doesn't matter. Peterson ripped me off and I'll never forgive them.)


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

freestoke said:


> As ChronoB said, "The drilling (which by reputation can be spotty on Peterson pipes) is just fine, and the draw is easy." If the drilling is bad, there is no saving it. I'm not saying Peterson doesn't make good pipes, but mine is terrible. You definitely can go wrong. I'd further say that if you paid too much for equivalent quality, despite it being a good pipe, you have gone wrong in that respect at least.
> 
> Glad you got a good one, ChronoB! They can be very handsome pipes indeed, and good smokers too apparently. (My unsmokable Flame Grain is a good looking pipe, just worthless.)
> 
> (I apologize for beating this drum, but I'm in the position of everyone saying, "But you're the only one Peterson ripped off!" Doesn't matter. Peterson ripped me off and I'll never forgive them.)


Every product that is mass produced is going to have stinkers among the bunch. Pipes are an odd duck in that even though they can be custom made or mass produced they always require some level of hand-crafting. It's not as if mechanization can completely eliminate bad eggs. Not to mention the fact that briar, as a smoking medium, isn't completely consistent.

That's why, whether you're buying a $500 custom pipe or a $60 Peterson you run the risk of getting a stinker. One would assume a single carver that inspects his own pipes wouldn't let one get out, but it happens.

Peterson's customer service is very good, from what I've seen. If you got an improperly drilled pipe you could have returned it to Peterson (assuming the retailer couldn't help you). Peterson Flame Grains aren't cheap. Why not invest a little more in shipping and take a chance that they can improve or replace it for you?



> *Problems with a New Pipe*
> If you are experiencing problems with your Peterson pipe -please return the pipe to us for examination together with a details of your complaint. Upon receipt, we will examine the pipe and get back to you with our findings. Please remember to include your full postal address when returning your pipe to: The Repair Department
> Peterson of Dublin
> Peterson House
> ...


I purchased an Ashton on ebay that was very poorly drilled and wouldn't pass a pipe cleaner. I sent it to George Dibos at precision pipe repair, and with a little internal work he turned it into a fantastic smoker. If Peterson can't help you, there are alternatives.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Chrono, very nice review. That is one handsome Pete. I have looked at Rosslares in the past although I prefer the lusty black blast.  On your comment with the price, is it possible the ones you thought were too expensive were Rosslare Royal Irish? There are two Rosslare grades - the Royal Irish and the Classic, the Royal Irish being a high grade that should be fill free if I'm remembering right and is more expensive.



freestoke said:


> As ChronoB said, "The drilling (which by reputation can be spotty on Peterson pipes) is just fine, and the draw is easy." If the drilling is bad, there is no saving it. I'm not saying Peterson doesn't make good pipes, but mine is terrible. You definitely can go wrong. I'd further say that if you paid too much for equivalent quality, despite it being a good pipe, you have gone wrong in that respect at least.
> 
> Glad you got a good one, ChronoB! They can be very handsome pipes indeed, and good smokers too apparently. (My unsmokable Flame Grain is a good looking pipe, just worthless.)
> 
> (I apologize for beating this drum, but I'm in the position of everyone saying, "But you're the only one Peterson ripped off!" Doesn't matter. Peterson ripped me off and I'll never forgive them.)


Every pipe maker makes mistakes. What makes Peterson great is that they stand by their products. Give them an email at [email protected], you might be surprised by the response.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

" Peterson ripped me off and I'll never forgive them."

Sorry to hear about that. I have eight and they're all good smokers.
If a bad pipe slipped by their Quality Control, you should contact them, no matter how long it's been. I've heard good things about their Customer Service, though I never had to use them.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

> On your comment with the price, is it possible the ones you thought were too expensive were Rosslare Royal Irish? There are two Rosslare grades - the Royal Irish and the Classic, the Royal Irish being a high grade that should be fill free if I'm remembering right and is more expensive.


No, I think a lot of Petes are overpriced when you look at the msrp, including the one I purchased. The fact that smokingpipes.com, pipesandcigars.com, etc sell them at a discount helps, but I still might not have purchased this one without the additional 15% off coupon.

The msrp on mine is around $140-$150, if I'm not mistaken. If I had paid that much I would have been disappointed, but at just under $100 I think I paid a price commensurate with what I got, and I like what I got.

And you're right, the black sandblasts look great with that amber stem, too!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Jack Straw said:


> Every pipe maker makes mistakes. What makes Peterson great is that they stand by their products. Give them an email at [email protected], you might be surprised by the response.


Thanks, ChronoB and Andrew. I do appreciate the advice, but I've had this pipe for 30+ years, so I doubt if they'd take me seriously. I have no proof whatsoever that I didn't buy it on ebay or find it in the street or that I've ever even smoked it myself. But, on the other hand, I should at least give them a shot at it. I promise not to badmouth them any more until I ask them.


----------

